
Styldod: World's first automated interior designer - rahuliitk
We are world&#x27;s first automated interior design platform which gives you beautiful functional designs customised according to your floor plan and tastes in no time.  It reduces the manual job of creating interior design(42 hours) to a few minutes
======
rahuliitk
Website : www.styldod.com

Free 3D Design Docket(For Brigade Apartment):
[https://styldod.in/newup/?id=brigade_sft_12d_v2](https://styldod.in/newup/?id=brigade_sft_12d_v2)

360 degree view :
[http://styldod.com/360greenage](http://styldod.com/360greenage)

------
parthosarkar
It is a very helpful tool. One can customize each design, replace/add
furniture from a catalog more than 5000 items, change their colour,
move/rotate them, photorealistic images of their designs and much more.

------
devina
It's fabulous!! My one stop solution to get validation from the entire
redesign of my house to being sure which sofa will suit best in my house!!
It's just awesome. I saved ₹50,000!!

